# Please help me to update Lumia 530 to Windows 10



## simply F (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi
I've updated a long time ago my Lumia 530 to Windows 10 with the registry hack.
After a long time since I've last used it, I I needed to reuse it, but I had to reset it with Windows tool, because it wasn't working well, due to the long time of shut down without battery. Obviously the tool gave me 8.1.
I wanted to do the hack again, because I luckily saved the website page, but, doing the same steps, the phone still doesn't find Windows 10 update. In addition, most of the tuts that you can find online are outdated, so they're useless (also because you cannot join insider program anymore).
I need Windows 10, also due to work issues.
Can you please help me? Any help is really appreciated! :highfive: 
Thanks in advance & regards,
F


----------



## dxdy (Jun 30, 2018)

simple solution, after WDRT use OTC updater https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=56726


----------



## simply F (Jul 1, 2018)

dxdy said:


> simple solution, after WDRT use OTC updater https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/confirmation.aspx?id=56726

Click to collapse



Hi
Thank you for your help but Lumia 530 doesn't have Windows 10, I did an hack to update it. When I used this tool, it said "no updates available".
I was searching for a working hack to permit the update in my phone, because the one I used doesn't work anymore.
Thanks:highfive:


----------



## furboom1240 (Jul 2, 2018)

The Lumia 530 is not compatible with Windows 10 because it only has a 4 GB memory board, and 8 GB is the minimum (with 1 GB of RAM). A hack exists, but requires external storage and a modification of device targeting info.


----------



## uiqjirka (Jul 3, 2018)

Moreover, it does not work well under CU or FCU. Stay on AU.


----------



## simply F (Jul 3, 2018)

furboom1240 said:


> The Lumia 530 is not compatible with Windows 10 because it only has a 4 GB memory board, and 8 GB is the minimum (with 1 GB of RAM). A hack exists, but requires external storage and a modification of device targeting info.

Click to collapse



The modification of devicetargetinginfo was exactly what I was looking for. Can you please tell me one that works? I've tried with Lumia 9xx series but it doesn't work well. Can you please send me another one? Thank you :highfive:

PS Can you please send me not only the device name, friendly name, hardware variant? Because it seems like there's a conflict between one of the edited values and a stock value, TY


----------



## Arny80 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi,is there a way in 2020 to put W10 in a no eligible Lumia 530?I have tried the trick with "Windows insider" and "Preview for developers" one year ago but that didn't work (impossible enter in fast ring)  and the Wphone 8.1 store shut down now .Do you think I can do it if I modify the registry with custom-pfd-003.xap to pretending my phone is a 535 instead of 530 and after I will apply the OTC UPDATE.I'm wondering if that will work .
Thank you


----------

